# Genotropin pens 36 iu advice



## coleman (Aug 18, 2007)

After a bit of advice, my source has alot of this in, after looking into it it seems like it pretty good stuff, having spoken to him about that and other growth he tells me I can run 1 iu of this a day as opposed to say the hydro he has as its potent stuff! But reading up on here and other places I can't find any definite advice on it, seems for muscle building purposes it should be 4 iu's plus! Any one used or have experience? Is it all to do with the mg's etc in it?

Always used him for a long time so trust him but then always got that niggling feeling!

Thanks in advance

James


----------



## coleman (Aug 18, 2007)

Bump


----------



## B-50 (Jan 20, 2008)

start with 2 iu if its proper geno will do the job after few weeks up to 3 iu then again few weeks go on 4 iu if u can afford it


----------



## coleman (Aug 18, 2007)

Ok thanks mate


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

the dose is relevant to what your goals are, it is true that genuine pharma is stronger than non pharma but not by a huge amount like double. 2iu would be the lowest amount i would use for any goal


----------

